# Hello I'm new to this site and feeling very alone



## Loulou1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi

After having ibs for ten years now you would think that I have learned to cope with it but over the years it has got progressively worse and I have become almost a recluse. I avoid as many social situations as I possible can as the stress I feel is almost unbearable!! I don't tend to leave the house until I have gone to the loo on days that I am constipated for fear that I may have an emergency rush to the loo, on 'D' days I struggle to leave the house in the morning and drive to work most mornings with a hot water bottle under my seatbelt to help ease the cramps! I don't date or like to go out on an evening because I suffer from really bad wind and that is so embarrassing and painful at times. I don't eat dairy and avoid as much wheat as possible and I feel like little by little I'm losing abit more of my life, i want to be able to go out and not think about where the nearest toilet is constantly or drive with a hot water bottle shoved down my trousers!! I'm just feelings so lonely all because I have to stay away from people through fear of embarrassing myself

Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Loulou1,

You're not alone! Everyone here understands.

Have you been tested for pathogens/parasites? Have you had more invasive tests for more serious problems, like a colonoscopy or endoscopy? Have you done a breath test for SIBO or fructose malabsorption?

If there's nothing more serious wrong (I know, IBS is serious enough!), I recommend you consider a dietary change for the physical aspect of the problem and some way to deal with the psychological aspect of the problem (e.g., therapy, or hypnotherapy, or anti-anxiety medication).

For the dietary change, the two major approaches that seem most popular are the low-FODMAP approach and the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. I've had a lot of success on the SCD, and I recommend reading "Breaking The Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gottschall.

This is a good site for asking questions, or just looking for someone to commiserate with.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

I gotta agree with rmiller.

For someone as stressed as you are, stress triggers ibs symptoms, and ibs symptoms trigger stress. Something like an anti-depressant can break the cycle and significantly reduce your symptoms. I am speaking from personal experience on that.

Can you elaborate when the symptoms started? Was it after a stomach bug, or a traumatic experience, or after a round of powerful antibiotics? Often times noting how it started is a big clue to how to mitigate the symptoms.


----------



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

You mention avoiding dairy and wheat, but don't say if you've tried FODMAP.

You are not alone. We care.


----------



## Loulou1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi guys

Thanks for the replies, I am not to sure when it all really started or why i know i was about 19 when things started to affect my life and i had ibs-d mainly but over the last 10 years or so things have got worse alternating between diarrhea and constipation now, constant stomache pain, lots of mucus in my stools, really bad gas,feeling sick, some days i cant get off the loo and then i have days where i cant go and after a few days of constipation i end up with literally with it all gushing out like it was all backed up sorry its all so gross!!

I have had an endoscopy to look for celiac and only thing they found was mild gerd, also have colonoscopy which didn't find anything, I have had an x ray type thing where you take tablets every day for a week and they leave markers around the bowel to see how fast or slow my colon was working as I was suffering really bad constipation but my consultant decided it was a lack of wheat in my diet that caused things to slow down as my previous doctor had put me on a wheat/gluten free diet for two years! The wheat/gluten free diet did stop the constant diarrhoea but I got so constipated I wasn't going for a week or more which has a whole new set of symptoms so my new consultant told me to eat a little bit of wheat and try and put some joy back into food, I am also am lactose intolerant which happened after the birth of my second daughter my ibs was uncontrollable with the pregnancy and then after I gave birth I realised I could no longer torrerate milk and pretty much most dairy.

I also have CFS/ME and I do take amitriptyline to help with sleep and pain and it is an antidepressant and I have been told it can help with ibs but doesn't seem to help me a lot, I have used buscopan, mebrivine, peppermint oil but the only thing that has worked well for me was co-phenotrope which there is now a shortage of in the uk supplier issues?

So I am now stuck fed up of going backwards and forwards to my doctor, no magic tablets to make it stop and I'm feeling isolated as I don't like going out for fear of needing the bathroom or having extremely embarrassing wind!!

What is the foodmap and has anyone had success with these kind if diets? To be honest I'm finding it hard to even pinpoint what is triggering it anymore


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

I haven't personally tried the low FODMAP diet yet, so I can't speak for that. If the amitriptyline does little for your IBS, you might try a different med, like a basic SSRI, and you might have better luck.


----------



## Loulou1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks shade711 I take the amitriptyline for my CFS symptoms and not my ibs so not sure I could take any SSRI on top of them? I feel like I rattle already! I'm thinking of maybe cutting the wheat out again to see if things improve, having a really bad day today feel sick, tired and tummy pains


----------



## Mommy725 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi:

I'm new to this group and am finding many comments similar to my situation, both physically and mentally. I was diagnosed with IBS about 6 months ago and went to a GI and had both colonoscopy and endoscopy done. Both tests came out normal, but no one can give me an explantion to the "contractions" (that's what I call the cramping in my stomach) or the constant diahrrea. Was on Questran and dyclomyde (forgive the spelling) and to no avail, it did no good. I avoid social gatherings and having sex with my husband is almost obselete! I have to leave work 2-3 days out of the week because of the severe cramping and diahrrea and it is becoming real frustrating to cope every day. I went to a new GI that recommended Digestive Advantage and Probiotics to see if that will give me relief. Due to the death of my mother two years ago, I suffered from PTSD and my health ahs gone down hill from there. So I take Antidepressants, but they do not help. I am hopeless and extremely exhausted, so I feel for those that are suffering too.


----------



## SandraDee (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm a senior and just read about Tummeric pills 400-600 mg so far I have had fewer gas pains, no bloat, I have IBSC also started Schiffs Digestive Enzyemes these can be found anywhere. Also take Wellbutrin 125 mg for anxiety. Give it a try, I saw almost an immediate difference and I was under stress for a few days and would normally be in discomfort but so far ten days and feeling much better. Do research in these two products see if it can help. Nothing to loose. Good luck


----------

